# Daylight savings time.



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

All those that observe DST,don't forget to turn your clocks back an hour tonight..

This has been a Public Announcement of the 444lover service,thank you.🤣


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I got my giggle of the day.

Since you're here being such a good citizen do you hate the time change as much as so many others?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I've hated it from the beginning when our Stupid Governor Mitch Daniels started making us do it after all those years of not doing it. He started it around 2,009 or something like that. He split the State into 2 times zones also,so most of the State is with Ohio time while 1 little section in the Western part is with Illinois time. I've always thought the whole idea of it was stupid even before we started having to change our clocks too. It was sort of hard back then though keeping track if we was on Ohio time or Illinois time and now it's the same year round but still,why change them at all!!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Since I've lived all over the place time changes were happening for me almost as much as the stupid, stupid time changes we go through now. But I'm in one place now and I'm over these now. Have been for years.

It's amazing how some folks still believe the stories they told why it was good. Like the farmers wanted it. Farmers don't give a flip. They get up with the sun and go to bed when the sun goes down. It saves electricity. While I still worked in Winter I drove to work in the dark and drove home in the dark. How does that save electricity. 

The last one was school kids waiting for buses in the dark. Guess what! Even with the time change they were still waiting in the dark.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I was told by my dad back when I was a kid it was setup to prime time TV,they figured everybody went to bed after prime time was over. But like you said,farmers get up and go to bed with the sun. Dad would stay up until the same time no matter if it was the end of prime time or not so it didn't help a bit in this house. Here in Indiana the TV stations changed the prime time by an hour instead of everybody changing their clocks though which probably explains it in our house,if we'd changed our clocks too dad would have went to bed an hour earlier probably. It's mainly during the summer so the kids getting on the bus doesn't even make sense,at least during that time. During the winter the days are so short it doesn't help so that's why we don't have it then,but why not just keep it on that time all year,why change it back and forth? It's totally stupid.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

100% agree with you and if our states would get up our their butts we could end the issue.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

All of my clocks have been set back an hour! Didn't need to do all the devices in the house because they'll switch themselves. My stove clock has been switched though just need to go switch the other 3 wall clocks I have.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And then there's this. Maisey got me up every morning at five. Guess what time she gets me up now?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> And then there's this. Maisey got me up every morning at five. Guess what time she gets me up now?


Uh,let's see........4?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ding, ding, ding!!! You got it. I only thought I hated the time change.


----------

